# hello



## somthin funky (May 9, 2009)

do any of you live in china??


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I live in China, Maine in the USA, but that's probably not what you meant. Welcom to the Horse Forum !


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Walkamile - you made me LOL!

Welcome, Funky!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome to this group and enjoy the ride


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

Nice to meet you  Have fun posting.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

welcome


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site, do you own any horses? What type of riding do you do?


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Welcome to the horse forum!


----------



## somthin funky (May 9, 2009)

Hey, i just remembered i put this post up. And to answer ChinazMyBoy's question i event, elementary and up. I do own one horse but i also ride a thorough bred which my instructr owns the thoroughbred and said he'll probably end up being mine. YAY And my name is Megan


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------

